# Multi location ceiling fan speed control



## rcar (Apr 28, 2013)

H.O. wants fan speed control at two different locations. Does anyone know of a product that will do this and everything be hard wired in, no wireless remote.

Thanks


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Jan 31, 2013)

rcar said:


> H.O. wants fan speed control at two different locations. Does anyone know of a product that will do this and everything be hard wired in, no wireless remote. Thanks


A couple of the manufacturers, (Minka and Hunter), make rf remote controls that hard wire in. Since the control module that mounts at the fan is independent of the fan itself, it should work with more than one wall unit if they have the same dip switch settings.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

jigs-n-fixtures said:


> A couple of the manufacturers, (Minka and Hunter), make rf remote controls that hard wire in. Since the control module that mounts at the fan is independent of the fan itself, it should work with more than one wall unit if they have the same dip switch settings.


I have hunters around my house and yes, if you set the DIP's all the same, one controls all..


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Craftmade units work with all paddle fans


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

a bunch of manufacturers make 3way speed controls, just do a google search. I only ever installed one in a commercial store (rotory). the ones mentioned above work fine for resi.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

lutron


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

Did i miss a class?
Thought modules, dip switches and the like were how you get wireless, and you don't need them when you hard-wire.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

Plus. ... with hardwire, one never heard of a 3 way circuit working with variable speed control in two locations. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Im not familiar with non-wireless multi location speed control. Lets see where this thread goes!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Firstly if you are controlling 2 fans with one speed control unit you are making a mistake. IMO, you need a fan control for each unit separately. Every time I have every put 2 fans on 1 fan speed switch the control had to be the infinite switch type instead of 3 or 4 speed selector type. In doing that it makes the fans hum. 

This was years ago so I would check and make sure that is not an issue. I seem to recall checking on this a year or so ago also but I am not certain


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Remotes like THIS have a wireless transmitter and receiver, the transmitter shown is hard wired. You can add more hard wired transmitters to act as 3-ways and 4-ways or add a hand held transmitter like THIS

The receiver tucks in under the mounting bracket. For multiple fans with multiple switch locations - If all receivers and all transmitters have the dip switches set the same, then all will work. Leave the paddle fan speed pull chain on high and leave the light kit pull chain on.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

> H.O. wants fan speed control at two different locations. Does anyone know of a product that will do this and everything be hard wired in, no wireless remote.


wants control at two different locations = 3-way switch circuit, with variable speed, no?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

mikewillnot said:


> wants control at two different locations = 3-way switch circuit, with variable speed, no?


Yeah but I was thinking he also had 2 fans-- I need to learn to read. 

I know they make them in fact the units that come with the fans can be used as 3 ways.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

> Remotes like THIS have a wireless transmitter and receiver, the transmitter shown is hard wired. You can add more hard wired transmitters to act as 3-ways and 4-ways or add a hand held transmitter like THIS


Well, THIS is cool. solves some problems -- now if only they'd make those receivers so they fit under the ***** canopy.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

mikewillnot said:


> Well, THIS is cool. solves some problems -- now if only they'd make those receivers so they fit under the ***** canopy.


I have never had a issue with putting the receiver under a canopy. It slides right into the bracket but you have to get your wires oriented well.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

Must be I'm just lucky. Last year I worked on a very high-end Hunter fan, and the receiver a hunter brand receiver, just would not fit.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

svh19044 said:


> lutron


sorry I did not give an exact answer, to be more specific, Lutron Maestro fan control.

MA‑FQ4FM and MA-AFQ4 
or
MA‑FQ3 for the package.


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

The Lutron MA-FQ4FM will also control two fans or more but you will need to order another fan canopy unit for the second fan. Did it this summer and worked great. 




svh19044 said:


> sorry I did not give an exact answer, to be more specific, Lutron Maestro fan control.
> 
> MA‑FQ4FM and MA-AFQ4
> or
> MA‑FQ3 for the package.


----------

